# Wine make install



## Reface (Jan 6, 2014)

I have some problems to `make install` wine:

```
===>  wine-1.6.1,1 is only for i386, while you are running amd64.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/wine
```


```
FreeBSD lady_free 10.0-RC4 FreeBSD 10.0-RC4 #0 r260130: Tue Dec 31 17:10:01 UTC 2013     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Please help me to solve this problem.


----------



## ljboiler (Jan 6, 2014)

The error message says it all:   emulators/wine will only build on a i386 machine, and you have an amd64 machine. Try the emulators/wine-devel port; the FreeBSD Wiki (https://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine) seems to indicate that it supports running Wine/i386 on the amd64 platform using a pre-built Wine package.


----------



## Reface (Jan 6, 2014)

ljboiler said:
			
		

> The error message says it all:   emulators/wine will only build on a i386 machine, and you have an amd64 machine.
> Try the emulators/wine-devel port; the FreeBSD Wiki (https://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine) seems to indicate that it supports running
> Wine/i386 on the amd64 platform using a pre-built Wine package.



It is strange, but emulators/wine-devel:

```
===>  wine-devel-1.7.9,1 is only for i386, while you are running amd64.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/wine-devel
```

And emulators/i386-wine:

```
[root@lady_free /usr/ports/emulators/i386-wine]# make install clean
===>  i386-wine-1.6.1,1 binaries compiled for FreeBSD 8.3+ and 9.1+ only.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/i386-wine
```

And emulators/i386-wine-devel:

```
[root@lady_free /usr/ports/emulators/i386-wine-devel]# make install clean
===>  i386-wine-devel-1.7.9,1 binaries compiled for FreeBSD 8.3+ and 9.1+ only.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/i386-wine-devel
```


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 7, 2014)

Prebuilt packages for 10.0 aren't available yet. You can use the procedure in https://wiki.freebsd.org/i386-Wine to compile your own packages.


----------



## Junkie (Jan 10, 2014)

You should build i386-wine in 386 chroot environment only.


----------



## Reface (Jan 19, 2014)

I installed Wine. But now I have a such error:
`wine`
exec: /usr/local/bin/../bin32/wine: Permission denied
`winecfg`
exec: /usr/local/bin/../bin32/wine: Permission denied
I changed the permissions for bin32 by - chmod -R 777 /usr/local/bin32
But the problem is active ...


----------

